# Huron



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Went yesterday fished a big stretch, hooked up with tons of small mouth biggest was 18 a couple pike and a couple carp. It was action packed to say the least


----------



## fishfray (Jul 30, 2013)

Looks like an awesome time! Fly fishing or lures?


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Fly fishing


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice results! Were they hitting on streamers?


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah that's all I threw was a black leach.. Caught the pike on a white streamer


----------



## themerlo (May 27, 2014)

where at on the Huron?


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Anywhere in between dexter and ypsi I fished spots all over that stretch


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Love that stretch... thats where I learned to fly fish.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

brownitsdown84 said:


> Anywhere in between dexter and ypsi I fished spots all over that stretch


 
Is that area wade able? My son works like a dog 7 days a week has a day off next week and we are looking for an area to fish. Thanks


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

I was doing pretty good on the huron same stretch until the rain came and it got real tough


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

fanrwing said:


> Is that area wade able? My son works like a dog 7 days a week has a day off next week and we are looking for an area to fish. Thanks


He's talking 20 miles of river!

Try the stretch between Dexter/Huron and Delhi Metro parks. Just West of M14 along Huron River Dr. Very wadeable, catch and release for Bass, good numbers of Smallies. Largemouth, Walleye and Pike in select spots. You can park free along HR Dr. in a few spots. The bridge at Zeeb Rd. is a good access spot too.

On sunny days, find shaded holes. Cloudy days, fish the whole river, but especially mid-depth flats with rocks/logs.

Upstream from Dexter all the way to Hudson Mills is mostly wadeable as well.


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks, Knockoff. That's the kind of info that is useful, hate to take off for a drive to a river and find you need a good size boat when you only have a day or 2 every other month.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

That is a great stretch. I've fished many sections of it many times, with fly rod and spinning gear. Looks like you guys had a great day. Nice smallmouth and pike are characteristic for this part of the river. 

Agree on what knockoff says about wading. Upstream of the impoundments, and through the Arboretum area in Ann Arbor used to be good for wade fishing a few years back.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Any of you guys ever want to hit the Huron let me know I go every weekend or weekdays after work.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

I usually hit the Huron, Delhi and north a couple of nights after work too. I use spinning gear only.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Fished west of zeeb towards off of Huron river drive today. Lots of kayak traffic no fish but lots of bites. I'm gonna try the saline river in the morning 


Tight lines and long tines!


----------

